# creepy ghost kids



## Mr. Domino (Jul 20, 2013)

I am looking for a track that has a boy and girls voice asking people to come play with them.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr. Domino said:


> I am looking for a track that has a boy and girls voice asking people to come play with them.


I'm looking for the same exact track so please give me a heads up when someone shares something with you.

Thank you Mr. Domino for making this thread!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the best way to do this is do some MP3 recordings on your own. I have a Spirit jack in the box that has the kid recording saying "I have a secret. Come closer, come closer, come closer" Then the jack jumps out of the box laughing.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The closet track I could find is Michael Hedstrom's "Nursery," which only has a girl's ghost saying "play with me."


----------



## AllieBear (Jul 22, 2014)

I found one on you tube by searching, girl singing music sound fx, I can't get the link on my iPad. It's awesome though.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

If you find it again Allie, let us know. Or if you remember what you searched for?


----------



## AllieBear (Jul 22, 2014)

I searched 'girl singing music sound fx' it should come up.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

AllieBear said:


> I searched 'girl singing music sound fx' it should come up.


I think I found it Is it this one:






I found it in my search but when I first started listening to it I didn't hear the "come play with me" so I stopped listening. But it's at the very end.

Ooooh. "Dolly says we'll have lots of fun" just gave me an idea....I need a creepy *** old doll now!


----------



## AllieBear (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, it's long but good, listen to the whole thing.


----------



## AllieBear (Jul 22, 2014)

We're going to use it along with other music coming from a cage with dolls in it. Our theme this year is dolls.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

We plan to have a ghost girl swinging on a swing in the tree at the front of our yard. I got the idea from the Spirit Halloween prop that came out last year - but I felt the look was too plastic. Having this play will be really nice.


----------



## AllieBear (Jul 22, 2014)

That will be great!


----------

